# ISO Grilled chicken recipes



## Skits-O-phreniC (Apr 26, 2006)

Ive been looking for some grilled chicken recipes. I found a couple here that sound pretty good but Im looking for more.

Im eating a TON of boneless skinless chicken breasts, as I am trying to lose weight.

Right now I just throw some garlic powder, onion powder, chili powder, and peper on my chicken and cook it up. But that is getting old and Im looking for something new. The more simple the better.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Skits-O-phreniC


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 26, 2006)

Do you only like chicken grilled or are you open to other suggestions as well.  I prepare a lot of dishes with chicken which have very little carbs in it but can be a nice change from the routine grilled version.  

Also can you indicate your tolerance for things that are spicy or considered a bit exotic or ethnic for the western palate.  Also you indicated simple is better and I am assuming that means something that is quick to prepare.  Are you open to stocking up on herbs and spices that add a lot of flavor without a lot of calories.


----------



## Skits-O-phreniC (Apr 26, 2006)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Do you only like chicken grilled or are you open to other suggestions as well.


I prefer to cook on the grill because it is easy and doesnt heat up the house, but Im open to suggestions as well.


> Also can you indicate your tolerance for things that are spicy or considered a bit exotic or ethnic for the western palate.


hmmm... Im fine with spicy, but exotic or ethnic... I willing to try it if I like most of the ingredients


> Also you indicated simple is better and I am assuming that means something that is quick to prepare. Are you open to stocking up on herbs and spices that add a lot of flavor without a lot of calories.


Correct, quick to prepare. I am very much open to stocking up on herbs and spices! I dont have much just because Im not sure what i would like, and if so what would I like it on.

Everything I cook I cook extremely well. But I can eat everything I can cook in less than three weeks 

Thanks for the reply!
Skits-O-phreniC


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 26, 2006)

teryaki marinade: 1 cup teryaki, 1 tbspn brown sugar, 1 tbspn chopped fresh ginger, 3 cloves minced garlic, juice of 1 lime...mix together...marinate chix 1 hour and grill...may be brushed on during grilling too. (this marinade is great on beef pork shrimp and vegetables also)

THis one if for a kettle grill and a whole chicken:

bank coals 1/2 on each side of grill, put drip pan in the middle
rinse pat dry and olive oil lightly 1 whole chicken: 4-6 lb 
rub with your favorite dry rub (Tony Satcheries or Paul Prudhomes are good spicy rubs) put several crushed garlic cloves in center cavity
PLace chicken on grill in center over drip pan, and place top on grill.
add favorite wood chips for smoking...I like mesquithe
for a 4 lb bird check in 1 hr, 10 min for each additional pound. 

WHen done either the pop up or your instant read thermometer at 160*, remove to a platter and let rest 10-15 min.

this bird is always juicy and tender with a great light smokey flavor...awesome next day sliced cold too!


----------



## Skits-O-phreniC (Apr 26, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> teryaki marinade: 1 cup teryaki, 1 tbspn brown sugar, 1 tbspn chopped fresh ginger, 3 cloves minced garlic, juice of 1 lime...mix together...marinate chix 1 hour and grill...may be brushed on during grilling too. (this marinade is great on beef pork shrimp and vegetables also)


 
Im not a big fan of teryaki.. but my wife LOVES it! Def gonna try this.
Thanks!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 26, 2006)

herb marinade: 3/4 cup dry white wine (dry vermouth), tsp tarragon, tsp rosemary, tbsp parsley, (1/4 tsp chili flakes if you want a touch of heat, and a clove or two of minced garlic for added flavor) 1 to 2 tbsp olive oil or melted butter ...mix together and marinate chicken 

salt and pepper chicken as you grill, doing other side when you turn
baste chicken in the marinade...letting the herbs stick to the pieces and "crust"

simple and tasty


----------



## sattie (Apr 26, 2006)

You need to try that one by Phil....... I need to find it again and honestly I have not tried it myself, but it is on my list!!!!  I think all that is done is to salt it like crazy and throw it on the grill.  Honestly, the salt creates a barrier and locks in flavor and juices.  If you try it before I do, please tell me how it is.  I feel bad and feel that I have betrayed Phil for not trying it already!!!


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 26, 2006)

Herb and Lemon Chicken 

This one is baked but if you don't like smells and to heat up the house you can cook it in a covered saute pan on the stove.  I personally think grilling dries up the chicken breast and cooking it in a saute pan or baking keeps it juicier.

Boneless Skinless Chicken breasts (4)
1 large lemon 
1 bunch of flat leaf parsley (washed and finely chopped)
5 cloves of garlic finely chopped
salt and black pepper to taste
red chilli flakes
veggies of your choice (I like baby potatoes and baby carrots)
1 tbsp of olive oil

In a baking dish or saute pan add all the ingredients. Squeeze juice of the lemon and use your hands to mix everything together.  Cover and bake on 350 degrees for 40 minutes or in a saute pan for 30 -40 minutes on low heat.  

It's simple but really delicious.  The fresh herbs garlic and lemon make a difference

Tex Mex Salad with Chicken

4 chicken breasts seasoned with a little cumin, chilli powder and salt.  Cook it with a spalsh of oil in a saute pan again. 

While the chicken is cooking cut up 1 large tomato into small cubes, 2 avacados into cubes, some red onions into fine dice along with a fine dice os cilantro and jalapeno

Throw it all in a bowl, squeeze a good bit of lime juice in it. .  Once the chicken is cooked dice it into cubes and add it to the bowl with the tomatoes and avacados.  Stir to combine and serve it over a bed of lettuce or salad greens of your choice with some shredded cheese and a touch of lowfat sour cream. 


Chicken Tikka 
Have to share this recipe since I am from India and this is such a popular dish and is made with chicken breasts and is grilled

4 chicken breasts cut into cubes
1 cup of plain yogurt
2 tsp of minced garlic
2 tsp of minced ginger
salt to taste
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin powder 
Handful of chopped cilantro
Handful of chopped mint (fresh)

Stir it all together and let it marinate for an hour, skewer and grill.  Serve with onion slices and lime wedges.  If you don't want to skewer and go through the trouble you can marinate and grill it whole.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 27, 2006)

One of my favorite quick ways to marinate chicken for the grill is to just toss it into a Ziplock bag with some good-quality bottled Italian or Caesar or Greed salad dressing.  Marinate for a few hours to overnight & then grill or saute.  Delicious & easy.


----------



## shannon in KS (Apr 27, 2006)

Margarita mixer (green) is a nice change of pace marinade for grilling chicken. The longer you leave it in, the "tarter" it gets though, so you might add a little salt or other seasonings to counteract the sweetness. I like throwing a few bell peppers and mushrooms in the mix and grilling those, too!

You might also consider brining the chicken before grilling!


----------



## Skits-O-phreniC (Apr 30, 2006)

this is what I like to see! thanks for the suggestions, cant wait to try these
Skits-O-phreniC


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2006)

We made really great chicken on Friday. Here's the marinade I made up:
1/4 c. honey
2 Tbsp mustard
5-6 shakes Tabasco Caribbean Style Steak Sauce
1/2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic/herb seasoning (the no-salt kind)
1/4 c olive oil
3 Tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/4 c fresh orange juice
mashed piece of fresh pineapple (about 2"x4"x1-1/2") w/juice

Let boneless/skinless chicken breasts sit in marinade about 1/2 hour before grilling. 
We had these along with grilled kebabs, made from chunks of fresh pineapple, yellow and red bell peppers, small onions and cherry tomatoes. (These had no marinade at all)


----------

